# Best 3g internet plan in MP/CG?



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm currently using Airtel 2G internet on Galaxy Y and found out that they stopped 3G services because of some DoT policy. So, I want to port out from airtel to any service provider having good and less costlier 3g plans (except Reliance).

Please suggest a provider with some good 3g plans which lasts atleast 15 days.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2014)

using aircel 67 pack. 1GB valid for 7days. getting d/l upwards of 250KB/s. used BSNL. cheap but plagued by all sort of connection issue.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 18, 2014)

sam said:


> using aircel 67 pack. 1GB valid for 7days. getting d/l upwards of 250KB/s. used BSNL. cheap but plagued by all sort of connection issue.



Thanks sam but, I am looking for a data pack which lasts a month or atleast 15 days. 1 GB for 7 days is too much for mobile considering that i also have Tata Photon + at home. I'm even ok with 1GB for 30 days for mobile as I use it for Tapatalk, Facebook App, Whatsapp and some browsing. for large downloads, i use home/college internet.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 18, 2014)

Why are you blacklisting reliance ? Reliance in MP is much much better from rest of India.


----------



## anky (Jan 18, 2014)

i was using 250 rs plan of docomo, in which i used to get 222rs talktime and 1 gb 3g data and unlimited 2g after that...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Why are you blacklisting reliance ? Reliance in MP is much much better from rest of India.



My acquaintances have had bad experiences with Reliance like auto activation of Value added services, balance deduction without information, bad CC service, etc.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 19, 2014)

I have been using Reliance (MP/CG) from 5 years and have not faced any such issues.

Couple of such problems are common in every operator. I own an airtel no too, and the frequency is same. Once in a 6 month or year or so. But the CC was very quick to refund balance in Reliance as compared to Airtel. At least, that's what my experience says.
Apart from that, no doubt Airtel CC services are better.


----------

